
Ask HN: Endgame for the World's Data? - 321yawaworht
Every day we have enormous amounts of new data being created. What&#x27;s the endgame? Just keep collecting and store until the end of time?
======
thedevindevops
99.99% of it should eventually succumb to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_degradation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_degradation)
and other accidents.

